# Anyone doing there own wood stabilization??



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

Are any of you guys doing you're own wood stabilization? currently im underway stabilizing bowl blanks and it works out very good, i dont ever see any stabilized bowl blanks on the web, have any of you ever turned one??

Jon


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

I have done some 1" pen blanks with urathene just by sealing them in a large jar filling it with blanks then filling with urathene making sure the bla ks stayed submerged in liquid after 24 hours the air quit coming out . The neext time I am going to predrill the blanks as it doesn't get into the centre . I am hoping to get a vacuum pump to help the proccess What is your location I am in southern ontario
Andy


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I stablise all the time. What's your method?


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

Lis, I use the TK-TR90 heat cure resin and place my blanks in round dry vac chambers and pull vacumedown to 28.5 " and when under full vacume let resinin chamber, this way there is less resistance for air to be removed from wood being pulled threw resin, currently im stabilizing blanks 18"x 2"x2" i have 6 of these chambers going at all times and the resin and chambers work great.


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

Andy,you dont need to pre drill the blanks! if you get a vacume pump make sure its a two stage so you can get the most vacume possable im pulling 28.5" and can stabilize 3"x3"x18" blanks with no problem useing the TK-Tr 90 resin if you need a chamber let me know what size wood blanks you are doing and how many at a time and i can possabily help you out with chamber! better yet give me a call 320-212-1504

Jon


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

If any of you need any information on the ZK-TR90 resin you will need to Pm me you're email and i will forward all the info to you

Jon


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you looked into pentacryl? I know nothing about turning, but I have heard of some pieces being treated with pentacryl before for an artist.


----------



## dwilli19 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Bones, can you PM me info on where to get the ZK-TR90 resin? I starting to turn duck calls and would like to be able to stabilize my own blanks. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

Dave, Not a problem send me a email to [email protected] and will be gladto help you out! I also turn many calls a year! been making calls for about 10 years, so if you need any help with the call making give me a call.
Bones


----------



## Dezmond (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Jon.. I would love to get some more info from you on your stabilizing process.. Shoot me an email at [email protected] when you can..

Thanks,

Dezi


----------

